# Older ladies



## deniseO30

Enjoy! it went viral!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sensational video! Very funny! Very heart warming.


----------



## Nancyleeny

You don't look old at all!!!


----------



## deniseO30

awww thank you Nancy!


----------



## FloridaBoy

Great video! I dig "Older Ladies"! As long as your fun. Heck, I ain't no spring chicken myself. LOL! Best thing about getting older is ALL the girls look good! 18-80! Sincerely,Kevin


----------



## vonnegute

Within the past two weeks I have gone from an old Fuddy-Duddy to a Timeless Treasure for two reasons. 

First, even though I have never sailed anything more complicated than a c-scow and never sailed (an old sunfish) further than 100 yards from shore when on salt water, my husband David and I just bought a 2015 Lagoon 450! Today is the first time I read nancyleeny's quote about figuring out net worth. Take your dreams and subtract your doubts and you get your net worth (from memory, not exact). No wonder I feel like a million bucks! We put it into charter so we have seven years to sail the world by using the company's reciprocal program. We only have to find experienced catamaran sailors that want to spend a week sailing the Caribbean with us and can teach me the basics as we go.

Secondly, this "Older Ladies" video totally captured the joy, celebration and confidence I am recently feeling towards myself. I have the wiggly tummy and saggy boobs that prove I have gathered a lifetime of wisdom and am embracing grace. Thank you Denise for sharing that. Are you a part of the video or did you just happen come across it?


----------



## Nancyleeny

vonnegute said:


> Within the past two weeks I have gone from an old Fuddy-Duddy to a Timeless Treasure for two reasons.
> 
> First, even though I have never sailed anything more complicated than a c-scow and never sailed (an old sunfish) further than 100 yards from shore when on salt water, my husband David and I just bought a 2015 Lagoon 450! Today is the first time I read nancyleeny's quote about figuring out net worth. Take your dreams and subtract your doubts and you get your net worth (from memory, not exact). No wonder I feel like a million bucks! We put it into charter so we have seven years to sail the world by using the company's reciprocal program. We only have to find experienced catamaran sailors that want to spend a week sailing the Caribbean with us and can teach me the basics as we go.
> 
> Secondly, this "Older Ladies" video totally captured the joy, celebration and confidence I am recently feeling towards myself. I have the wiggly tummy and saggy boobs that prove I have gathered a lifetime of wisdom and am embracing grace. Thank you Denise for sharing that. Are you a part of the video or did you just happen come across it?


How exciting for you! I hope you have the time of your life!! 
Nancy


----------



## travlin-easy

Here's the male sequel to the video above.






All the best,

Gary


----------



## JamesRitchie

all the best....


----------



## Capt Len

My sister (71) has just taken up pole dancing to stay in shape after a carreer of basket ball. She wouldn't mind you looking up 'Mary Benden pole dance'. I don't think she sings and she can't sail.


----------



## SanderO

This video is a hoot... WOW


----------



## SailingJoanne

Wow! I loved it!!


----------



## flandria

Wait a minute!!!! Who are you calling old? Given my age, what does that make me? Ancient? 

Thanks for the levity!


----------



## VickiLee

Funny video but a cute one.


----------



## Trismus37

Great! Very funny.


----------

